# Compositions by ear



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

After some serial experiments I've been writing more "freely", partly because it's less tedious and also to have a more direct grasp on the material. This has had it's failures and successes, I leave that to your judgement. All short pieces:

A sort of idyll for string quartet 

__
https://soundcloud.com/richannes-wrahms%2Fbagatelle-for-string-quartet-no2

Another for eight instruments

__
https://soundcloud.com/richannes-wrahms%2Ffor-eight-instruments

A "motivically straight yet harmonically rough" piece for oboe and viola

__
https://soundcloud.com/richannes-wrahms%2Fduo-for-oboe-and-viola


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

They don't sound atonal to me. Were they supposed to be? Some of the hadmonies were nice, the pace felt a bit too slow to me.


----------

